# Problème clé USB et iMac



## Meuhly (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ma clé USB n'apparait pas toujours sur le bureau et dans le finder de mon iMac (OS X 10.7)... et quand elle apparait parfois, c'est généralement après 5 secondes... 

Cette clé fonctionne pourtant très bien sur mon MacBook Pro (OS X 10.6.8), donc je ne comprends pas... 

J'ai vérifié dans les préférences du Finder de mon iMac et "disques durs externes" est bien coché dans "afficher ces éléments sur le bureau" de même que dans "afficher ces éléments sur la barre latérale". 

Aussi, quand la clé n'apparait pas sur le bureau et dans le Finder de l'iMac, elle n'apparait pas non plus dans l'utilitaire de disque...

Est-ce que le problème pourrait venir de la clé ? Ou est-ce que ça vient de l'iMac ? 

D'avance merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2011)

Tu la branches où, sur l'iMac ? Ça ne serait pas sur le clavier, par hasard ?


----------



## Meuhly (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour Pascal 77,
Je la branche derrière l'écran. Je ne peux pas la brancher sur mon clavier, enfin je crois, en fait j'ai un clavier fin... J'ai essayé sur tous les ports USB : sur certains elle ne fonctionne jamais et sur d'autres elle fonctionne de temps en temps, c'est bizarre ! Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2011)

Tu as essayé de réinitialiser le SMC de ton iMac ? Ça ressemble bien à un problème d'alimentation, ton histoire !


----------



## Meuhly (10 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Le souci doit venir de la clé je pense... J'ai encore essayé ce matin de la brancher à l'iMac, elle n'apparaissait pas, j'ai ensuite essayé sur un PC là non plus (sachant qu'elle a déjà bien fonctionné sur PC) et là je viens d'essayer avec mon MacBook Pro, elle apparait bien mais elle est vide !!! Heureusement, il n'y avait pas grand chose dessus juste deux ou trois documents archivés ailleurs...
La semaine prochaine, je vais essayer de brancher un disque dur externe sur mon iMac pour voir si ça fonctionne bien sur tous les ports... J'espère juste que c'est pas l'iMac qui a fait planter la clé ?? Est-ce que ça serait possible ? Parce qu'il faudrait pas que ça plante mon disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai des données plus importantes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2011)

Çæ parait difficile, par contre le PC &#8230;* Windows a assez tendance à bousiller la table de partition d'un disque si son schéma n'est pas MBR, donc si ta clé était en GUID ou en APM, ça pourrait venir de là !


----------



## Meuhly (11 Novembre 2011)

Voila ce qui est indiqué pour ma clé :
"Schéma de carte de partition*:	Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)"
Donc apparemment pas GUID ou APM... mais peut-être que je me trompe... 
Ca signifie quoi d'ailleurs MBR, GUID et APM ?

Sinon, j'ai fait vérifier ma clé avec l'utilitaire de disque sur mon MacBook Pro qui m'a indiqué que je devais réparer le disque... 

Donc j'ai réparé, voici le message de l'utilitaire :

Erreur*: Ce disque doit être réparé. Cliquez sur Réparer le disque
Vérifier et réparer le volume «*****»
** /dev/disk2s1
** Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
** Phase 2 - Checking Directories
/ has entries after end of directory
Truncate? yes
** Phase 3 - Checking for Orphan Clusters
Found orphan cluster(s)
Fix? yes
Marked 167659 clusters as free
Free space in FSInfo block (1785970) not correct (1953629)
Fix? yes
58 files, 7814516 KiB free (1953629 clusters)

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
Réparation du volume terminée.Mise à jour des partitions de prise en charge du démarrage pour le volume, comme requis.

Je testerai lundi sur l'iMac... J'espère que ça va marcher !!

A lundi donc pour la suite des aventures...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2011)

Meuhly a dit:


> Ca signifie quoi d'ailleurs MBR, GUID et APM ?



Ce sont les différents schémas de table de partition :

- MBR = Master Boot Record, c'est le schéma utilisé sur PC depuis l'époque de MS-DOS, c'est dire s'il date. Je ne sais pas pour Vista ou Seven, mais au moins jusqu'à XP, Windows avait tendance à endommager la table de partition des disques qui n'utilisaient pas ce schéma s'ils étaient formatés en FAT (12, 16 ou 32) ou en NTFS. 

- Tableau de partition GUID, c'est le schéma par défaut des Mac Intel, il n'est indispensable que pour rendre un disque "bootable" sur un Mac à processeur Intel.

- APM (Apple Partition Map, ou en français carte de partition Apple), c'est le schéma par défaut des Mac à processeurs PPC (ou aussi 680x0). il n'est indispensable que pour rendre un disque bootable sur un Mac à processeur PowerPC.

Ces trois schémas sont disponibles dans l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS : dans l'onglet Partitionner, tu remplace "actuel" par le nombre de partition(s) que tu veux (même si tu veux le même nombre), ce qui rend le bouton "Options" actif, et en cliquant dessus tu peux choisir/modifier le type de schéma de partition.


----------



## Meuhly (11 Novembre 2011)

Merci pour ce complément d'infos !

En fait, il faudrait que je "partitionne" (en combien de partitions du coup ?) ma clé pour ne plus rencontrer de problème si je veux continuer à l'utiliser à la fois sur mes deux Mac et sur un PC, c'est bien ça ? Ou alors que je choisisse un schéma de carte compatible avec mon MacBook Pro (Mac OS X 10.6.7) et iMac (Mac OS X 10.7) et avec le PC (qui n'est pas le mien, je crois qu'il fonctionne sous XP, mais sur lequel je dois brancher ma clé une fois par semaine pour le boulot...). Je suis très nulle :rose:, tu pourrais me dire ce que je dois faire exactement stp ? 

Voici les infos concernant l'état actuel de ma clé :

Description du disque*:	PNY USB 2.0 FD Media	
Capacité totale*:	8,02 Go (8*019*509*248 octets)
Bus de connexion*:	USB	État décriture*:	Lire/écrire
Type de connexion*:	Externe	
État S.M.A.R.T.*:	Non géré
Schéma de carte de partition*:	Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)

Vérification du volume
** /dev/disk2s1
** Phase 1 - Preparing FAT
** Phase 2 - Checking Directories
** Phase 3 - Checking for Orphan Clusters
58 files, 7814516 KiB free (1953629 clusters)

Encore merci !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2011)

Meuhly a dit:


> En fait, il faudrait que je "partitionne" (en combien de partitions du coup ?) ma clé pour ne plus rencontrer de problème si je veux continuer à l'utiliser à la fois sur mes deux Mac et sur un PC, c'est bien ça ? Ou alors que je choisisse un schéma de carte compatible avec mon MacBook Pro (Mac OS X 10.6.7) et iMac (Mac OS X 10.7) et avec le PC (qui n'est pas le mien, je crois qu'il fonctionne sous XP, mais sur lequel je dois brancher ma clé une fois par semaine pour le boulot...). Je suis très nulle :rose:, tu pourrais me dire ce que je dois faire exactement stp ?



Alors, pour ce qui est de ton schéma de table de partition, rien à changer, tu es bien en MBR (mal traduit par "enregistrement de démarrage principal" dans la version française de Mac OS).

Pour GUID et APM, ils n'ont rien d'indispensable sur Mac, sauf sur un disque dur où tu compterait installer un système pour démarrer ton Mac. 

Ce que je te conseille de faire, c'est de formater ta clé sous Windows (ou demander qu'on te le fasse) mais en FAT32, en NTFS, tu pourrais récupérer son contenu sur ton Mac, mais tu ne pourrais rien y écrire, car elle serait en lecture seule (il existe des moyens d'écrire sur un medium formaté en NTFS depuis Mac OS, mais là ça serait un peu compliqué pour ce que tu dois faire).


----------



## Meuhly (16 Novembre 2011)

Bon... J'ai branché ma clé réparée sur l'iMac et elle ne fonctionne toujours pas... Elle fonctionne toujours bien avec mon MacBook... Demain je dois la brancher sur le PC, je verrai si elle fonctionne... 
Par contre, j'ai testé avec mon disque dur externe sur l'iMac et ça fonctionne sur les ports...


----------

